# Setting resolution as hyper-v guest



## autoreleasepool (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi,

I'm running FreeBSD11 x64 as a Hyper-V guest and I'm having trouble finding information on how to increase the resolution to my monitor size (2560x1440 @ 144hz).



dmesg: http://pastebin.com/raw/UbbwHeBS

I've tried running 



```
cvt 2560 1440 144 

    xrandr --newmode "2560x1440_144.00" 808.75 2560 2792 3072 3584 1440 1442 1448 1568 -hsync -vsync

    xrandr --admode default 2560x1440_144.00

    xrandr -s 2560x1440
```


but the output is "Failed to change the screen configuration!"



I've also tried setting up a custom resolution setting in xorg.conf.d to no avail.



Anyone have any experience with this?


----------

